# Interesting site with tons of patterns



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've never come across this site.There are a lot of patterns that are charted, some in other languages, some of them need to enlarged in order to read, but many of the patterns are beautiful, lots of good ideas here.Enjoy  

http://www.craft-craft.net/category/needle-crafts/knitting/


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

brilliant site I've just spent 3 hours browsing lol


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I, too, have had such fun browsing this site; thanks.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thank you both for the knitting and also for the wonderful paper crafts too.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very interesting thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

what a good site I also make cards and really liked the cards made with buttons thank you for passing this on


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Great site-book-marked and will spend hours browsing later! Thank you!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Loved the site but dang, every pattern I liked was in a foreign language. :-(


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Great site. Would love to get the instructions for the beaded red beret. Would you please tell me how to do this? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the site. So many ideas here. I just love the lace top but I don't know Chinese or whatever the language is. Lots of other neat things to learn to make. They say "idle hands are the devils workshop", he won't get any here, mine are constantly creating something.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

kyterp said:


> Great site. Would love to get the instructions for the beaded red beret. Would you please tell me how to do this? Thanks a bunch.


Hiya
I tried to find the pattern for that beret as well, it's beautiful. What information that is there is obviously in Chinese .Maybe another KP member that understands Chinese could help


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I sure hope so!! I'll pass it on.



Lolly12 said:


> Hiya
> I tried to find the pattern for that beret as well, it's beautiful. What information that is there is obviously in Chinese .Maybe another KP member that understands Chinese could help


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

sneeked a peek was there browsing for an hour


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: Thank you very much. Looks like one grand resource


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

loved the owl knitting but couldn't find patterns or a link
any ideas how to find them


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Fox hat appealed to me but I could never follow the foreign language instructions.


----------

